# Handel's Samson



## Chasman (Jun 9, 2010)

The soprano in "Glorious hero, may thy grave" sings intervals that strike me as distinctly Scottish. Is this an accident? Are my ears plugged? Was there a connection in the English imagination between Scottish music, which cannot have been much respected at the time, and funereal wailing? Scholars! educate me.


----------



## Chasman (Jun 9, 2010)

Some things go BUMP in the day.

Any suggestions?


----------

